

Inside Abbey Road - pmcpinto
https://insideabbeyroad.withgoogle.com/en

======
jasode
This is a very nice walkthrough and the narration was very informative.

It's amazing to anticipate all the other world famous places that can be
showcased with this demonstration method.

There was an interactive 360 photo tour of Sistine Chapel but it didn't have
any narration. I tried to find it again but all the google searches led to
links that no longer it existed. I did find a "3D virtual" tour[1] but it's a
visualization that blends photos with CGI models and not the same stiched-
photos website I remember.

I do hope later tours get enhanced with stereo[1] photos so viewers can get a
better sense of depth in the space. The photographers would use 2 cameras
spaced apart instead of just one. I figure if the crew is going to go through
all the trouble of traveling to a site and capturing a space, they might as
well bring 2 cameras for stereo images.

[1]
[http://vatican.com/tour/sistine_chapel_3D/web](http://vatican.com/tour/sistine_chapel_3D/web)

[2]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stereoscopy](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stereoscopy)

------
tswartz
Very neat to be able to look around the room, while the harpist still plays.

[https://insideabbeyroad.withgoogle.com/en/recording-at-
abbey...](https://insideabbeyroad.withgoogle.com/en/recording-at-abbey-
road/1-6#x=-0.869&y=-0.495&z=0.026)

~~~
justinpaulson
The piano in the main studio as well. He is "animated" for lack of a better
word, at certain angles. The sound even moves through your headphones as you
move around as if you were in the room.

------
samlittlewood
Check out the echo chamber at the back of studio 2!

[https://insideabbeyroad.withgoogle.com/en/all-
access/studio-...](https://insideabbeyroad.withgoogle.com/en/all-
access/studio-2/2040#x=0.255&y=-0.581&z=-0.773)

------
gregsq
Abbey Road have their very own outside view too, allowing the curious from
wherever they may be, to watch pilgrims to _that_ crossing.

[http://www.abbeyroad.com/Crossing](http://www.abbeyroad.com/Crossing)

------
chroncilinks
I wonder if the people involved in this business cringe at having to record
some of the more popular but less talented artists.

~~~
geoka9
I suspect for them it's just another day at the job. Sound engineering is
still sound engineering even if you record people snoring in their sleep.

